# Travel Advertising > Restaurant >  Mexican posole stew

## Hoffman

There are a quite large number of restaurants in beverly hills which is one of the sought after tourists spot in the most sophisticated country- the united states of america. The are also one of the prominent restaurants in this popular tourists spot and many tourists are interested in eating mexican dishes because of their delicious taste. 
The dish which we are about to discuss is a non – vegetarian dish. The mexican cuisine has quite a large number of non – vegetarian dishes and one such sought after dish is the mexican posole stew. This non – vegetarian dish is prepared out from pork. It will take about 10 minutes for preparing this dish apart from its cooking time.
It will take about two hours and fifty minutes to cook out this yummy dish. In total it will take about three hours to serve this dish as a main dish along with warm tortillas for eating. For preparing this non – vegetarian dish you should have a quite few number of ingredients that must be added to make this dish really spicy to taste.
As we know earlier the chief ingredient of this delicious dish is pork. Here we use boneless pork loins which are cute into cubes for cooking properly. Besides using boneless pork, you should also use fried pork skins as well as pig feets too. Salt the universal food ingredients is also used in this food to make it tasty to eat.
Besides these ingredients we also use cans white hominy, drained in this dish. Dried oregano is used. Cloves garlic are used in this dish. These are crushed to give an intense flavoring to the stew. Chopped onions are also added into this dish along with dried red hot chile pepper pods. These are diced into pieces and are added into the dish. These are the chief ingredients of this popular mexican stew.

----------


## johnthms72

Posole is a common dish in the Jalisco region of Mexico.I like this recipe.I've used this recipe several times and each time I think I like it more.I use the dried chiles, and added a couple bay leaves also.

----------


## borisbail11

You are not right at all that Posole is a common dish in the Jalisco region of Mexico.. I think that You have referred only this recipe . We can also make this recipe with make some changes. I will represents this recipe with different foods.

----------


## moon

Ingredients

    * 2 pounds boneless pork loin, cubed
    * 8 ounces fried pork skins
    * 2 pig's feet
    * 1 tablespoon salt
    * 2 (15 ounce) cans white hominy, drained
    * 1 teaspoon dried oregano
    * 2 cloves garlic, crushed
    * 2 tablespoons chopped onion
    * 4 dried hot red chile pepper pods, seeded and diced

Directions

   1. Place meat, pork rinds, and pork shanks in a large kettle and add about 5 quarts of water or enough to cover meat. Add approximately 1 tablespoon salt and bring to a boil. Cook over medium heat for about 1 1/2 hours.
   2. Remove excess grease and set aside. Reserve liquid.
   3. Wash the posole very carefully until the water is clear so as to remove lime from kernels. Put in large kettle and cover with water. Boil until posole has popped.
   4. Mix meat, posole, rind, and shanks or pigs' feet. Add oregano, garlic, onion, and chile pods. Let simmer for about 1/2 hour.

----------


## donal

Ingredients:

4 dried hot red chilly pepper pods, diced and seeded
2 pounds boneless pork loin, cubed
8 ounces fried pork skins
2 pig's feet
1 tbsp salt
2 (15 ounce) cans white hominy, drained
1 tsp dried oregano
2 crushed garlic cloves
2 tbsp properly chopped onion

----------


## kevinandrew

Mexican pork stew you can be served without the pork, it will not be authentic. You may be served as a main dish with tortillas or crackers. Posole basically found in the meat section if it is available in your area. if you need make this recipe you have you following.



*Ingredients* 
    1 12 pounds boneless pork loin, cubed.
    2 8 ounces fried pork skins.
    3 2 pig's feet.
    4 1 tablespoon salt.
    5 2 (15 ounce) cans white hominy, drained.
    6 1 teaspoon dried oregano.
    7 2 cloves garlic, crushed.
    8 2 tablespoons chopped onion.
    9 4 dried hot red chile pepper pods, seeded and diced.


*For making method*


   1. Place meat, pork rinds, and pork shanks in a large kettle and add about 5 quarts of water or enough to cover meat. Add approximately 1 tablespoon salt and bring to a boil. Cook over medium heat for about 1 1/2 hours.
   2. Remove excess grease and set aside. Reserve liquid.
   3. Wash the posole very carefully until the water is clear so as to remove lime from kernels. Put in large kettle and cover with water. Boil until posole has popped.
   4. Mix meat, posole, rind, and shanks or pigs' feet. Add oregano, garlic, onion, and chile pods. Let simmer for about 1/2 hour.

----------


## kevinandrew

Mexican pork stew can be served without the pork rinds and pigs' feet, if desired, but it will not be authentic. Posole may be served as a main dish with tortillas or crackers. Posole can be found in the meat section if it is available in your area.

----------


## jeckvilson

There are a quite large number of restaurants in beverly hills which is one of the sought after tourists spot in the most sophisticated country- the united states of america. The are also one of the prominent restaurants in this popular tourists spot and many tourists are interested in eating mexican dishes because of their delicious taste.

----------


## ronaldfung

Posole is a famous western stew really made by the ancients in New Mexico. Heat a tablespoon of oil in a skillet over a enough high heat. The most important difference is the particular variety of chili pepper used.

----------


## heinsmiths

That are not available to all who pozole is a common dish in the Jalisco region of Mexico . I believe that You mentioned just this recipe. We can also make this recipe with some changes. I represent this recipe with different foods.

----------


## farny

2 pounds boneless pork loin, cubed
    8 ounces fried pork skins
    2 pig's feet
    1 tablespoon salt
    2 (15 ounce) cans white hominy, drained
    1 teaspoon dried oregano
    2 cloves garlic, crushed
    2 tablespoons chopped onion
    4 dried hot red chile pepper pods, seeded and diced

Directions

    Place meat, pork rinds, and pork shanks in a large kettle and add about 5 quarts of water or enough to cover meat. Add approximately 1 tablespoon salt and bring to a boil. Cook over medium heat for about 1 1/2 hours.
    Remove excess grease and set aside. Reserve liquid.
    Wash the posole very carefully until the water is clear so as to remove lime from kernels. Put in large kettle and cover with water. Boil until posole has popped.
    Mix meat, posole, rind, and shanks or pigs' feet. Add oregano, garlic, onion, and chile pods. Let simmer for about 1/2 hour.

----------


## heuzonanna

There are many hotels and restaurants in Mexico city. Posole is the common dish in Mexico. I like this dish because though it is common dish, it made with special items which make it very spicy. You can easily get this dish in the Jalisco region of Mexico.

----------


## elish_peter

This Mexican pork stew can be served without the pork rinds and pigs' feet, if desired, but it will not be authentic. Posole may be served as a main dish with tortillas or crackers. Posole can be found in the meat section if it is available in your area. If not available, hominy can be substituted in the same quantities but no rinsing or pre-cooking is needed. Add red chili sauce and leave the seeds in the peppers for a hotter/spicier taste. You can also add one can of tomatoes to enhance the flavor of the stew

----------


## MichaelKWilson

This recipe was taught to me by my friend Mary, who was raised in Mexico, when she learned that I didn't like Menudo. She adds a whole jalepeno to the recipe, but that's to hot for me. The prep and cook time doesn't include cook time for the pork.

----------


## davidsmith36

In New Mexico, there is plenitude and liberality and a lot of solace nourishment at occasion parties. Posole, the exquisite and healthy, rather soupy stew produced using dried vast white corn pieces stewed for quite a long time, is conventional and simple to get ready. Mix in a rosy red purée of dried New Mexico chiles to give the stew its essential kick. This is fulfilling, sustag, bracing charge. The corn stays a tiny bit chewy magnificently (canned hominy never does), and the fiery soup is overwhelming.

----------


## sankalppatil732

Drain soaked hominy and put in large soup pot. 
While hominy is cooking, make red chile purée: Toast dried chiles lightly in cast-iron skillet or stovetop grill, just until fragrant. 
Season pork belly and pork shoulder generously with salt and pepper. 
Stir in 1 cup chile purée and simmer for 10 minutes.

----------


## Ly Tong

yeah.that is something that i felt like eventhough it is meditative, it speaks volume about all those current sensation.
----------------------------------
https://bsscommerce.com/magento-defer-js-extension.html 
https://bsscommerce.com/blog/top-100...free-download/ 
https://bsscommerce.com/magento-2-la...extension.html

----------


## KindaichiShota

Nice recipe by the way... will try this...  :Wink:

----------

